# Card reader/writer USB2.0 ??

## roRisc

greets.

I just bught a 'no-name' MIRAI 9 in 1 Card Reader usb 2.0 compatible. wich is fully recognized by the 2.6 kernel as a mass-storage device. I bought it becuase it was the only multi-card reader FutureShop was offering within 30 minutes walk from where I live.

all great. I got all my 500MB worth of photos off my flash card (could've done it with gtKam, but that can't find the movies)

Problem is I I feel raped for paying $50CAD($35US) for it. so I want to return it and buy a new card reader online. Last time I did this, I saved $100 off the card I'm trying to read now. Shiping and handling + tax was still less then buying it off my local store.

so.. since I can't afford to try it and see if it works, (if it doesn't pay to return it etc...) I'm asking for your suggestions..

What USB2.0 (mass-storage)  multi-card reader/writer(s) are supported under linux? I'm looking for many in 1 type of card reader/writer.

your experiences with any of the cards? SanDisk? Lexar? 7 in one or 16 in one?

willing to pay around $20US (excluding tax/S&H - which would be $10(?))

Thank you very much  :Very Happy: 

PS: I'm going through all this fuss because my Cannon Powershot seems not to be detected as a mass-storage device. only gtkam can read the .jpg files only.

----------

## _a_valente_

cannot help you, but i'm looking for the same thing..

my canon powershot a85 is not recognized as mass storage media...

how did you managed to read pics with gtkam?

thank you

----------

## NeddySeagoon

_a_valente_,

gphoto2 will read the contents of your A85 using Picture Transport Protocol.

----------

## _a_valente_

and that means without mounting it as usb mass storage media?

am I right?  

thank you   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _a_valente_

in this case, i'd too like to know a well linux-served all-in-one card reader..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## polle

I have here a cheap 8 in 1 cardreader of Hama and it works just fine (onlu tested with CF cards) I mount it just like I mount my usb memory stick

http://www.shopping-datenbank.de/info-90-7035166.html

----------

## amasidlover

I have a GTech 12 in 1 that works fine...

----------

## roRisc

can you also write data on your cards with those 'readers'?

I'm looking for both a reader/writer USB2.0 mass storage device.

Thank you.

----------

## polle

Of course, I can use that CF card like it was a local file system

Iuse it that way, so I don't have to connect my camera when I want to erase photos or do some other things

----------

